# okuma cedros



## mikeo924 (Jul 1, 2007)

are these reels worth a darn? say for bft aj and snaps....... and what is the max drag?


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

I bought some of the cheaper ones last year, contura and solterra, I was impressed with the reels. The contura has a weak drag and you can't find parts very easy. I like the cedros, but drag washers are hard to find..


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just bought six of the okuma titus LD 30 II on clearnace at academy and they work great. They had some 50's left as well.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

The Cedros comes in either lever drag or star drag. Take your pick, it looks they have plenty of drag for just about anything you want to catch.

http://www.okumafishing.com/category/46435/Reels


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

There are Cedros spinners also. Wonder which he is talking about


----------



## mikeo924 (Jul 1, 2007)

i was talking about the spinning reels. I didnt even know that they had convential cedros


----------



## Brian Starr (Oct 6, 2006)

I've caught tuna to 40 lbs. on the Cedros spinner with no problems.


----------

